# Désactiver le bluetooth interne d'un MacBook sur Bootcamp



## badben (21 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon bluetooth interne qui déconne. J'ai donc acheté un onglet USB Bluetooth 4.0 pour le remplacer.
Sur OSX pas de soucis pour l'utiliser, en revanche je n'arrive pas à désactiver le Bluetooth Interne sur Bootcamp sur Windows 10.

Il faudrait pouvoir le désactiver via le Bios mais ce n'est pas possible sur Mac.
J'ai essayé de désinstaller les drivers, branché plusieurs clé bluetooth, désactiver les périphériques bluetooth dans le gestionnaires de périphériques mais cela ne change pas.

Avez-vous déjà essayé de brancher un onglet BT sur Bootcamp ?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

